

Where to work remotely for three months? - nagrom

I work as a researcher at a university, and a large portion of my job is done solely via a computer. I've managed to convince my boss to give me three months to work remotely from wherever I like, early next year - all I will need is an internet connection.<p>I'm looking for suggestions as to where I can go to work. I'll need to keep a place in Scotland to come back to - so cheap living costs in addition to excellent quality internet access are essential. I've no problem with languages; I've lived in countries where I don't speak the language before. I'm 27, fit and healthy with no other particular requirements. The trip should not cost more than £4k, including flights. Where should I go? I've already lived in Japan, Germany, France and Switzerland, for reference.
======
SageRaven
I suggest you search around sites dealing with expatriation, as they often
summarize and rank locations in terms cost of living, quality of living,
earning potential, and safety.

Once a year or so I post on various forums, asking for opinions on US
expatriates who work in IT. Usually the response is nearly nonexistent, which
is always frustrating. Maybe I should pose the question here. Anyway, here are
a couple of good articles I have found, though there are tons more out there:

[http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/25/best-expat-postings-
forbesl...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/25/best-expat-postings-forbeslife-
cx_vr_0725realestate.html)

[http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/RetirementandWills/Reti...](http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/RetirementandWills/RetireInStyle/TheWorldsBestKeptRetirementSecret.aspx)

[http://www.transitionsabroad.com/publications/magazine/0609/...](http://www.transitionsabroad.com/publications/magazine/0609/living_abroad_choosing_a_country.shtml)

------
corin_
I'm considering doing something similar probably for 12-24 months though.

Personally thining South America, maybe Mexico or Argentina. Cheap living
costs, nice countries, relaxed lifestyle... :)

------
kls
Costa Rica, it is beautiful and cheap. You are not going to find friendlier
people, with a relaxing way of life, than in South America.

------
MaysonL
Prague, Barcelona, Rio and Athens come to mind.

------
spooneybarger
I would second the Argentina suggestion.

